

Mapping human genome to cost $1000 and take 24hrs by end of 2012 - zdean
http://ces.cnet.com/8301-33373_1-57356065/proton-promises-us-$1000-genome-mapping-by-year-end/?tag=mncol%3bcnetRiver

======
biasedstudy
Here's the "experts" talking about the announcement ...

seqnanswers thread : <http://seqanswers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16709>

Just how good this piece of equipment is unknown. Regardless, the race to the
$1K genome may be in the final lap.

Illumina is their main competitor. Looks like ILMN stock took a hit but
recovered quickly :
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=ILMN+Basic+Chart&t=5d](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=ILMN+Basic+Chart&t=5d)
, so I guess the market is unconvinced.

